# fond d'ecran 16/10



## angel heart (28 Octobre 2006)

voila je cherche des fond d'ecran 16/10 pour le macbook 
je connais quelque site mais j'aimerais en trouver d'autre en connaissez vous 
http://www.legnome.fr/
http://www.skins.be/page/
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/


----------



## Inor (28 Octobre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> voila je cherche des fond d'ecran 16/10 pour le macbook
> je connais quelque site mais j'aimerais en trouver d'autre en connaissez vous
> http://www.legnome.fr/
> http://www.skins.be/page/
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/



Bonjour.

Ce n'est pas ce qui manque.   Il faut choisir.
En faisant une recherche Google, par exemple.
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=fr&q=fonds+d'&#233;cran&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2006)

angel heart a dit:


> voila je cherche des fond d'ecran 16/10 pour le macbook
> je connais quelque site mais j'aimerais en trouver d'autre en connaissez vous
> http://www.legnome.fr/
> http://www.skins.be/page/
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/



Si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## angel heart (28 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si ça peut t'aider.



je le connais deja


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2006)

C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé d'intéressant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux également chercher sur DeviantArt. La recherche te permet de trier les résultats par catégories et/ou par fonds d'écran les + populaires. Il existe aussi une catégorie widescreen pour les Mac  Avec 30 millions d'images, tu devrais trouver


----------



## angel heart (11 Novembre 2007)

si on tape dans google fond d'ecran 16 10 c'est la 1° réponse donc si vous avez d'autre site


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2007)

regarde les liens dans la partie #1 du tutoriel.


----------

